# can't initialize iptables `nat': Table does not exist[solved

## phil_at_nhs

Nat, filter, whatever I try.  Found a few things on the net, but nothing that seemed to work.  

Where should I look?

ThanxLast edited by phil_at_nhs on Wed Jul 09, 2008 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Akhouk

You probably don't have the kernel modules available. When you configure your kernel go to Network->Network Options and select Network Packet Filtering Framework and then under that you will want to enable at least the core and IP Netfilter options. It is probably safe to enable all the modules even if you don't know what they are and if you want to use them as they will only be loaded into the running kernel if actually needed.

----------

## phil_at_nhs

I configured my kernel as recommended in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies, as well as added a few additional options, (pretty much anything that did not say "experimental",) under those two areas thinking that it is better to have and not need, then the other way around.

However, I did not load any of these as "M" but as "*".  Is this a problem?

Also, being a noob, am I missing something in the process?  Change to usr/src/linux.  'Make menuconfig,' which sets upi the kernel, then just 'make' to recompile the kernel?  At that point, rebooting shoudl bring in the newly configured kernel, right?

Thanx

----------

## vaguy02

I recommend doing a 'make && make modules_install' even if you don't have any modules yet, you should get into the habit of doing it for later and you don't know if you have any modules hidden below in other menus.

Also, you have to mount the boot partition, then copy the bzImage file that the make creates to your boot partition as the same file that Lilo or Grub is looking at in order to boot. 

Those would be my suggestions.

Robert

----------

## phil_at_nhs

Not sure which, but both of those things did the trick.

Thanx

----------

